# Dish Soap



## Lindy (Jun 28, 2013)

My biggest complaint about hand-made dish soap is that it's not good at cutting grease.  Since I don't have a dishwasher this is critical for me.  I kinda stumbled on the fact that bleach is a great oil cutter since I do use it on occasion to sterilize.

What happened is that rather than waste the bleach water I added more hot water and some dish soap.  My soap dishes came out squeaky clean.  I prefer to wash up when I 'm done making rather than wait a day and I always have some dishes that are are greasy from set up.  Using plastic, well need I say more?

So I'm going to try making some LS for dishes with a small amount of bleach added for that extra umph.  Not a lot mind you so a person would still be able to wash dishes by hand.

I will report back....


----------



## Hazel (Jun 28, 2013)

Sounds great and I'm interested in hearing how it turns out. Good luck!


----------



## Sammi_552 (Jun 28, 2013)

Good luck! I hope it works for you. I haven't made LS for dishes but it's on my list.


----------



## lsg (Jun 29, 2013)

Here is a recipe I found on Voyageur, it works fairly well, but not a lot of suds.

http://www.voyageursoapandcandle.com/Natural_Liquid_Dish_Soap_Recipe_s/311.htm


----------



## Lindy (Jun 29, 2013)

Thank LSG!  I am trying to avoid surfactants so I'll see if this will work....

Thanks Sammi & Hazel.....   I'll let you know if it works...


----------



## Robert (Jul 9, 2013)

Lindy said:


> My biggest complaint about hand-made dish soap is that it's not good at cutting grease.


Do you mix the soap in dish water, so the dishes are getting a bath rather than just a wash or sponge bath?  In that case, I have a simple expedient: Change the water and wash again.  It works much better than adding more soap to the same water (or using more soap to start with).  Same idea as with shampooing.  But any articles without much grease on them should be washed first, and should need only one wash.


----------

